# Printing



## mischa4 (Dec 29, 2019)

One thing I miss from LR Classic is the printing module. Doing it from PS is convoluted to my mind. I opened LR Classic to try and print something but any photos added post migration are not there. Has anyone got a workflow for sending a photo to Lightroom Classic (or syncing Classic to the cloud) so the printing module can be used?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 29, 2019)

Print module is still there in Classic, do you mean you changed to the Cloud version and changed your Adobe subscription to the Cloud version also?


----------



## mischa4 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes exactly. Migrated to cloud version but miss the printing module in Classic!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Dec 29, 2019)

Ah! Thought that's what you meant. No, you lose the sync to Classic when it isn't your main Lightroom tool. You can Export from Cloud, then Import - then it / they will appear. But yes, quite a few wish there was a print function in Cloud!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 29, 2019)

So to expand on Paul’s idea a bit further, the simplest option is to export from Cloudy with it set to Original + Settings format, then import the resulting file into an empty/temporary Classic catalog to print. You can then delete the exported file and/or the temporary Classic catalog.


----------



## mischa4 (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes excellent idea.  I was confused because the old catalog is still there. I can see that creating a new catalog devoted to printing is thenway to go! Thanks


----------



## Rich Jacobson (Jan 24, 2020)

One thing holding me back from migrating to the cloud-based Lightroom on the 1TB plan is the inability to print.  Am I to understand that I can still import new photos into Lightroom Classic and use the print module after I change plans?


----------



## mischa4 (Jan 24, 2020)

Rich Jacobson said:


> One thing holding me back from migrating to the cloud-based Lightroom on the 1TB plan is the inability to print.  Am I to understand that I can still import new photos into Lightroom Classic and use the print module after I change plans?


Yes. My workflow is that I export any photos for printing from cloudy LR with Orginal + Settings (as suggested by Victoria) to a specific folder. I have a a LR classic catalog (called printing) to which I import these photos. I ‘move’ them rather ‘copy’ them so I am not duplicating files. I can then set up the print, soft-proof and make any adjustments needed for printing in Classic. This works OK for me.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2020)

Rich Jacobson said:


> One thing holding me back from migrating to the cloud-based Lightroom on the 1TB plan is the inability to print. Am I to understand that I can still import new photos into Lightroom Classic and use the print module after I change plans?



I still use Classic as my master catalog and Lightroom cloudy to complement the full featured Classic.

You can still not print from Lightroom cloudy, you are limited to a simple print process via “share”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 25, 2020)

mischa4 said:


> I ‘move’ them rather ‘copy’ them so I am not duplicating files.


Better still, 'add' them, then they don't need to move!


----------

